# My Jk and my African Mud



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

Here are some of my JK FH
Crazy Sal


























and milton my african mud turtle


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

looking good.

you still at dominican college?


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

> you still at dominican college


Less than 20 school days til graduation


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

then you are out of san rafael forever??


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

most likely not. My GF will still be going to Dominican for another year and she's living in Novato. I hope to get a job in the city and get a place in Marin or Eastbay somewhere. Knock on wood.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

splendid flowerhorn. How big is he?


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

somewhere between 4.5 to 5.5 inches. I really can't wait to put him in a 72g and watch him really go. He's currently housed in an 18 for about another month or so.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice JK


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

love the turtles


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that turtle has the cutest face


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

> that turtle has the cutest face


My gf and I always say he only gets by on his stunning good look cuz he's such an ass of a turtle.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that turtle does look cool. how big do they get?


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

Milton will can get to 8 inche as an adult.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

nice shots. love the fh.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet turtle


----------

